
The Daily Stormer was back online for a quick second - dna_polymerase
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/20/the-daily-stormer-was-back-online-for-a-quick-second/
======
dna_polymerase
The whole matter feels like a witch hunt to me at this point. It is both
unnecessary and dumb of the people and businesses repeatedly pulling their
plugs. I never knew about The Daily Stormer until GoDaddy decided to cut
service. There is no bad publicity after all. Also all those DNS providers
dropping a website because they don't support TDS views and content really
make me more excited for ENS and a whole uncensored web in Ethereum.

~~~
eesmith
"There is no bad publicity after all."

All of those Benghazi congressional trials which came up empty, and hours upon
hours of "but what about the emails?", the continued false accusations about
selling 20% of the US uranium in exchange for $145 million, etc. ... did
nothing?

What an interesting world you live in.

~~~
dna_polymerase
My point was that even if TDS is now publicly attacked in the media only one
thing will happen: Traffic surge for TDS. Most people would never have heard
about that site without these actions. And for the Alt-Right Troll Mob this
whole thing is only more fuel.

~~~
eesmith
You wrote "There is no bad publicity". Do you agree with your statement or
not?

If you really believe that, then you believe Clinton had no negative impact
from all of the bad publicity she got, all evidence to the contrary.

If you don't really believe that, then your argument is incoherent, because it
means that some bad publicity _can_ be effective.

So which is it?

